# Brute Force 750 Temperature Gauge installation Guide



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

more videos to come on other mods that i will do thanks for watching


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

Link doesn't work


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

works for me?

---------- Post added at 11:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 PM ----------


----------



## Sallzy (Nov 25, 2012)

Good video. Two questions. 1. Why did you mount the T facing down and 2. Are you going to tie the sensor wire away from the front spring so it doesn't rub?


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

I put it facing down so you will not get any air at all and a better reading and yes I already moved it I just hadn't put it back together yet at this point because it was late and I was beat


----------



## brutepower95 (Oct 22, 2012)

It's working now


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Good choice for a temp gauge. Have the same one installed on my bike. Installed it back in 2009 and it still works great! I RTV'd the crap out of the back tho lol


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

I chose this guage because it was the only one the auto part store had lol and where u mounted it wouldnt be my 1st preference because i use this area for storage quite often when im working and not mudding which is why i mounted it further up next to the shifter but good to know this is a reliable guage  and yea i rtved the crap out of it to. Did u wire it to the headlight or some sort of power to where the light comes on when u turn on the lights?


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

no I wired it to keyed 12 volts, so when the key is on the light is on.


----------

